# Stamford CT IPM tech



## alk (Mar 13, 2008)

IPM tech. wanted must have ct 3a lic.ct arborist a plus.
Top pay and benifits.
Contact Al Krivickas at Bartlett tree experts stamford ct.[203] 327-9378 ext.18


----------



## alk (Mar 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## alk (Mar 23, 2008)

*no techs.*

no one in ct with a 3A ????


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 24, 2008)

*no one can afford it with the taxes.*

sounds like the brain surgeons in Hartford are talking about raising the gas tax.can they really be that stupid?

sorry for high jacking. had to vent.


----------

